# Is it worth it to buy an extended warranty for mechanical repairs?



## JimHFD103 (Jan 20, 2018)

So I've definitely noticed more wear and tear for my pickup after starting Uber back in December. I've already had a flat tire, damaged windshield, and had to swap out Crankshaft and Camshaft position sensors, and now today my battery warning light is on (Google says I either need a new alternator or battery as one or both is bad, and if I try to drive around without fixing it, I'll run out of electrical juice and be stranded, not a good thing). Those parts are right around $100-150 for me (each)...I have maybe 70 bucks max right now and may have to borrow from family (or take out a payday loan) to get back on the road.

So....since regular insurance really only covers body damage from collisions and the like, and not these sorts of mechanical repairs, would one of those extended warranties that purports to cover such mechanical repairs be worth it with the excess wear and tear Uber driver involves? I feel like if I had one when I started back in Dec, it would have paid for itself by now with the repairs I've already had to do (plus God knows what else is waiting for me down the road)...so is it worth it?

Does anyone have any experiences and/or recommendations on companies/plans?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Warranty doesn't cover tires or windshields

Many will also deny you if they discover commercial usage


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

You drive Uber in a pick up?

Def borrow money from family before you get hooked on a Payday loan.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Those extended warranties are trash. I bought one for a Cadillac I used to own and they are just a hassle to use. It's not as simple as going to a mechanic and getting your car fixed. Plus the dealerships hate 3rd party warranties and will not prioritize your car.


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

Good insurance policies will cover windshield replacements. Mine didn't even charge me anything or up my premiums when we had a rock hit it on the highway. Good luck!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

It really depends on depth of coverage and cost. 
You mentioned estimated repair costs of $100-150. Most extended after market warranties have a deductible. So from what you are saying, for this one repair an extended warranty probably would not be worth it. But consider the likelihood of other repairs.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

JimHFD103 said:


> I have maybe 70 bucks max right now and may have to borrow from family (or take out a payday loan) to get back on the road.


GTFO with that. You are NOT taking out a pay day loan so that you can fix your car to drive Uber. Stop that crap right now.


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm guessing your vehicle is too old for this, but check into GEICO auto insurance. They have an add-on called MBI (Mechanical Breakdown Insurance). It essentially covers everything an "Extended Warranty" does for about $120 a year (On a 2013 Subaru).


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber889 said:


> I'm guessing your vehicle is too old for this, but check into GEICO auto insurance. They have an add-on called MBI (Mechanical Breakdown Insurance). It essentially covers everything an "Extended Warranty" does for about $120 a year (On a 2013 Subaru).


See that sounds great but almost too good to be true 
Have u used it?


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

No, haven't used it. But it's clearly spelled out what is and isn't covered. Really no different than the "Extended Protection Plan"...Which is actually Insurance (NOT a WARRANTY).


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber889 said:


> No, haven't used it. But it's clearly spelled out what is and isn't covered. Really no different than the "Extended Protection Plan"...Which is actually Insurance (NOT a WARRANTY).


Yeah but a fraction of the cost from what I've gotten a 3year 36k mile protection plans range from $2k to $4k. You're talking $360 over 3 years


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I’ve gotten extended (3rd party) warranties on 3 cars in the last 20 years or so.. It really paid off on 2 of them.. On the third nothing ever went wrong that was covered.
If you decide to get one be sure you read AND UNDERSTAND everything in the warranty/contract - Only certain things are covered and the more you want covered the more it costs and like already mentioned, if they find out you are driving it for rideshare they may not cover anything and still take your money.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Go with Honda or Toyota. Problem solved.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

On my previous vehicle that I bought brand new, I got duped into buying an extended 3 year warranty for a few thousand more $$$... Ended up being money thrown down the drain.


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

For my 2007 Toyota Prius (which I bought brand new) I got talked into adding the extended warranty. Had the car for 10+ years and 100,000+ miles and never used a single bit of it. Regretted getting it and never got it again.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

All they do is try to convince you that the warranty doesn't cover it anyway lol


----------

